# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  Olie, smart lamp, InstruMMents Inc., essential tools. Montréal, Quebec, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - InstruMMents Inc.

"Olie, Intelligent Lighting Collection" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Meet Olie. Intelligent lighting collection

Published on Nov 15, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Olie is a smart lamp with Alexa and wireless charging built in"
Talk to the lamp

by Chaim Gartenberg
November 15, 2017

----------

